# Pandora



## titeuf86 (26 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous

Après une recherche brève sur le net j'ai remarquer que pandora était totalement inaccessible depuis la France mais pourquoi?

Avons nous une chance de voir cette appli débarquer un jour chez nous ou pas du tout. Sinon connaissez vous un équivalent?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2010)

bonjour

en quoi ca concerne iphone?

Pandora , si c'est du service d'écoute de musique dont tu parles , est comme tous les services du genre soumis au droit  ( d'auteur diffusion etc) et fait des choix economiques ou marketing dans les zones de service


--
en passant le forum etant mondial 
"chez nous" ca depend de qui lit
pour l'un c'est le Canada pour un autre le Japon , ou la Belgique

et des services  à la pandora  il y en a des dizaines


----------

